# Is this rat pregnant?



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm trying to help someone out on Craigslist who's trying to find a home for a possibly pregnant rat. She got this rat from a friend who couldn't care for her any longer. She can't care for the babies, if the rat is indeed pregnant, so she needs to find the rat a new home. She doesn't know for sure if the rat is pregnant, but she tells me there's a good chance. Here are some pics of the rat. I don't have much more information than this. It looks like she has a belly in a couple of the pics, but I'm not sure if this is within the range of normal for female rats who aren't pregnant.
Any help is appreciated, thanks all! 
Lamb


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

From the last picture she most certainly looks pregnant. But I wonder if it is the angle as she doesn't look that big in the others. But by going by the last picture, yes...and sense she looks so far along you could literally feel the bubs If you softly felt around her tummy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

( Just realized that I probably put this in the wrong section, sorry! If someone can move it, I'd appreciate it, thanks! )

Yeah, I thought she looked a bit big in that one too. Well, I've been chatting with the girl more and it's been a few days and she still hasn't been able to find her a good home (listed 'free' on craigslist brings out the big, bad snakes) so I'm going to pick her up on Saturday. I took care of an accidental litter many, many years ago, but I don't remember much... looks like I'm going to have a lot more research to do now!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

How long has she had her for? They are only pregnant for about 22 days before they give birth and can start showing at 14 days.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm not sure. I'm trying to find out more, but it's slow going. Text messages.. *shudder*


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think I'm getting the full story here. She says she doesn't know anything about the daddy rat and isn't sure when they were together, but she says she looks like she's due soon. Hhmm. She has 6 other rats. Said this one came from a friend who couldn't keep her anymore because she got a puppy. Huh? Did her friend have another male rat? Something's fishy. So, I'm really not sure.. could be anything.. maybe one of her rats got pregnant and she doesn't want to keep her, maybe she got a rat from a pet store and she turned out to be pregnant.. maybe she really does have that friend and their rats "played"? Like I said, I feel like I'm not getting the whole story here, but I'm still going to help out the poor little rattie-girl and give her a loving home. I'll know more when I pick her up on Saturday. I'll give it enough time and if she turns out not to be pregnant, I'll make sure I get her a companion.

Do you guys have advice on any red-flags I should be on the look out for? I don't have any other rats right now, so I figure if she's sick she won't have any other rats to spread anything to.. but still, I worry.
Thanks guys.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Impossible to tell from these angles, unfortunately. The last shot looks like it's just a roll of skin.

The best picture will be to get her to stand on her back legs and reach up for a treat that you'll hold above her. Get a shot of that every few days and it will become apparent quickly.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, I'll be sure to do that as soon as I have her in my care.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Lamb said:


> Thanks, I'll be sure to do that as soon as I have her in my care.


How are things going?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, I was supposed to pick her up last night.. but she cancelled, saying someone else just picked her up. Seriously? I'm happy she got a home and I hope it's a good one, but a little more advanced notice would be nice. We made plans, so I made travel arrangements, got everything all ready, etc. I'm kind of pissed about the sudden change.. without asking me if I was still interested, etc. Ugh. Seems like she just wanted to get rid of her asap.
So, this looks like a mystery I'll never know the answer to! I just hope the rat is well. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Lamb said:


> Well, I was supposed to pick her up last night.. but she cancelled, saying someone else just picked her up. Seriously? I'm happy she got a home and I hope it's a good one, but a little more advanced notice would be nice. We made plans, so I made travel arrangements, got everything all ready, etc. I'm kind of pissed about the sudden change.. without asking me if I was still interested, etc. Ugh. Seems like she just wanted to get rid of her asap.
> So, this looks like a mystery I'll never know the answer to! I just hope the rat is well. Thanks for your input guys.


So many crazy clueless folk, on Cretinslist.

I just wanted to thank you for trying. Many times, it's no-win, trying to help an animal posted in that particular purgatory, but at least you cared enough to give it a go.


----------

